# Eighteen things I look for when buying a mod!



## Rob Fisher (13/4/20)

1. No sharp edges. Comfort is critical.

2. Delrin body or other non-metallic body. If Stabwood then needs a clear CA Coat.

3. 24mm 510.

4. Decent sized and well positioned fire button.

5. Flat 510 and not a catch-cup.

6. Reliability.

7. Quality and attention to detail and finishing.

8. Spring loaded 510.

9. White Body.

10. Dicodes, DNA75C or YiHi chipset.

11. 18650.

12. Good looking.

13. Good name in the industry.

14. Ability to take it apart for a deep clean or to replace a part.

15. Pleasant modder who responds to PM’s.

16. Accurate timelines from the modder.

17. Reasonable DHL price.

18. Uniqueness

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (13/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 193982
> 
> 
> 1. No sharp edges. Comfort is critical.
> ...


18. Sex appeal  

Very comprehensive list @Rob Fisher.

Some valuable and expensive lessons passed through in the list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (13/4/20)

Things I look for in a vape before I buy:

1) Works

2) Won't break when I drop it 6 times a day

3) Not produced by Smok

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (14/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Things I look for in a vape before I buy:
> 
> 1) Works
> 
> ...


Out of interest, what mod are you using?
Also, have you had your Parkinson’s checked out?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Chickenstrip (14/4/20)

Christos said:


> Out of interest, what mod are you using?
> Also, have you had your Parkinson’s checked out?



I'm using a Tesla WYE 80 as my daily. And I don't use tanks without plastic glass. Don't worry, I'm just very clumsy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (15/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I'm using a Tesla WYE 80 as my daily. And I don't use tanks without plastic glass. Don't worry, I'm just very clumsy.


My wife knocked my intake over on the kitchen counter the other day (long fall from the top of a Gen) and smashed the bubble glass. Ordered some replacements from Fasttech but the lockdown has everything frozen. Initial order was placed on 19 Feb... package still at Fasttech warehouse.


----------

